# raccoon dog for sale - 6month male



## dabenja (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome ma raccoon dog for sale great temperment gets on well with kids and dogs but one of our dogs keeps attacking the raccoon, this is my reason for sale. I have the animals seperate but i can keep it up.

Will trade or cash £650 ono 

good homes ONLY!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, you need to put this in classifieds :2thumb: Good luck with your sale, hope your raccoondog finds a good home :2thumb:


----------

